# West coast winter jobs?



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm looking to get out of Vegas around mid November. I have been looking around and have no real desire to go one place vs another. I want an epic season of great conditions and a night job in a restaurant. I think I may have a job in Alta, UT but not 100% sure yet, it offers free room, and pass, which would be awesome just not sure about UT. Anyone know of any other resorts that offers the same? Or even if you happen to work in a restaurant in a small mountain town on the west coast and need some help PLEASE let me know. I have over 3 years of experience with trainer experience, and opening a restaurant.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

He was saying that Snowbird is just down the street and you can get a pass for it for a few hundred more?


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

UT is cool but if you snowboard ALTA is a ski only resort


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Snowbird looks sweet I did not make it there last season sould make it there this season.So they will give you a discount at Snowbird if you work at Alta that is cool of them.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

November is the worst time to move if you don't have a job, housing, and a pass already.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

When do they generally do the hiring and everyone move up?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you haven't moved in by late September/ Early October you're SOL for cheap affordable housing. They've started hiring earlier and earlier every year but working for the mountain is a crock of shit they steal your soul and never give you ride time. Work in the town and buy your pass.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

From your experience how hard is it generally to find a place to work in a smaller town? The ones I have been looking at is Truckee/North Tahoe, Revelstoke (not sure if I will be able to get a visa though), somewhere in CO but heard they have a big problem with housing prices, or really any relaxed smaller town with a good vibe.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Then where?! haha.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

blindpig said:


> From your experience how hard is it generally to find a place to work in a smaller town? The ones I have been looking at is Truckee/North Tahoe, Revelstoke (not sure if I will be able to get a visa though), somewhere in CO but heard they have a big problem with housing prices, or really any relaxed smaller town with a good vibe.


Unless you are a Canadian born citizen, or from any other country in the world you won't get a job in Canada unless you possess some skill that no one has. 

Truckee get there early and get yourself in with employers try to move end of August early September. The early you can move and find a job the better off you'll be come winter.

CO is going to have a job crisis this year, the visas are limited so returning people will be limited, every idiot with a second home that rents it is in financial trouble. Now they won't drop their rent prices so you have a high cost of rent coupled with them wanting first, last, plus security, so figure upwards of 2,500 bucks before you even have the key to the place. The only positive is that most people who would typically move here in the fall now can't afford to. Hell where I live is low rent and we have like 20 something empty units, my building alone has us and 2 hippies on the far end that's it. A year ago there was a 9 month waiting list.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Unless you are a Canadian born citizen, or from any other country in the world you won't get a job in Canada unless you possess some skill that no one has.
> 
> Truckee get there early and get yourself in with employers try to move end of August early September. The early you can move and find a job the better off you'll be come winter.
> 
> CO is going to have a job crisis this year, the visas are limited so returning people will be limited, every idiot with a second home that rents it is in financial trouble. Now they won't drop their rent prices so you have a high cost of rent coupled with them wanting first, last, plus security, so figure upwards of 2,500 bucks before you even have the key to the place. The only positive is that most people who would typically move here in the fall now can't afford to. Hell where I live is low rent and we have like 20 something empty units, my building alone has us and 2 hippies on the far end that's it. A year ago there was a 9 month waiting list.


Thanks for the info. Might have to hold off on Canada then until I figure a way up there. Does it change anything if my mom is a English citizen?

If I went up there mid July would it be unrealastic to find a job and tell them I would be moving up at start of Sept? Do they hire that far in advance? Sorry just trying to figure out best opportunity I have to getting in somewhere decent so I won't have to work 2 jobs ect. 

With it being so empty why wouldn't the rent go down? Would this be something we may see in the middle of the season if every where is empty and they need jobs? Generally speaking housing would start to go down. Also if what area do you live in if the rents cheap?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Unless you were born in England or are a legal citizen of that country, otherwise that won't do anything for you.

Vail's already started hiring for Instructors so some places are bracing for this upcoming season and the lack of people able to move here. Right now in Summit County most places would tell you to just see them in the fall. I live here and that's what they're telling me. 

People are retarded up here and won't drop rent. It's part of the bigger issues with Summit County. Also expect to work 2 jobs there's very few people I know of that work 1 job and live comfortably up here. 

You have to look at the fact people have huge mortgages on their houses and they need all the money they can get even if it means 10 vagrants are living in a 2 bedroom.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Also expect to work 2 jobs there's very few people I know of that work 1 job and live comfortably up here.


Is that referring to just CO or most smaller mountain towns? I think I am spoiled right now since I live in Vegas and generally tips are pretty decent. Saying that is/will be my main income I can see a huge change due to that? However, not sure how much since it's national average to tip 15%. Just need to make sure I can get into a busier place.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> If you are not looking for the glitzy "resort lifestyle" consider more local, out of the way locales that are near larger metro areas that have economies that can provide you with decent work.
> 
> As an example, take Mt. Hood. Sure, the resorts are nothing compared to Colorado, Utah and Tahoe, but the terrain is great, almost no lift lines, the length of season and reliable snow is something to factor in. With Mt. Hood, you can still easily find work in Portland that will pay the rent and let you afford a season pass. Meadows for example has season passes for $400, not a grand like many of the "popular" resorts.
> 
> ...


The only reason I'm thinking of a bigger resort is since I really want out of the city/big town life (Vegas) to that smaller mountain town. I was just assuming that they probably have more work for people in the restaurant business with the tourists and whatnot coming through. I'm not closed off to any suggestions though so if you can think of anywhere in any of those places let me know and I will check them out. I just really want to live like 10 minutes from the slopes. 
Do they let any English citizen in? Since I would love to move up there at some point so could I switch to an English citizen and then get up there? Doesn't have to be for this season...just sometime!

I was talking to the guy about the Alta job and he said it that there are quite a few people that go up to snowbird since they board. There's a bus/tram thing provided. Anyone been up to snowbird? It looks great and with free room, pass (well plus a few hundred), food, and transportation, it seems hard to turn down. I would be working at nights as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah the more I look at it the more I think UT may be the route to go for this winter.

I would love to be up in Tahoe. I am looking at that and knew a few servers from work who used to live up there so I'm having them ask their friends for any job openings ect. I think I'm going to try to take a trip up there late august and see what I can find and go from there. 
Yeah the main thing holding me back from wanting to go up there to much is since cost of living with be really high just because it's Cali on top of it's Tahoe ect (don't want to live on NV side lol). 

Damn that's ashame to hear. Maybe when I'm ready to open my business I will apply for one of the entreprenuer/inverstor visas. If there's a will there's a way. Maybe I will just have to go back to school and get a student visa .


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Alright guys, I find myself running in circles. I would prefer to move somewhere else than UT, maybe somewhere I could stay year round. I start looking at CO again saying screw the high cost of living but then I run into the problem of all the spots seem a little to touristy. Please suggest a few smaller towns for me to look at. All in all I want a town with a ski resort in its backyard that gets a ton of snow, a relaxed nice peaceful vibe to the town, a few (maybe more) good bars (quite and busier) that are open later, and a few good restaurants. I don't want a huge party scene but I'd like to meet other people around 21-25 (me being 21) to go riding and drinking with. I'm open to pretty much anywhere, WA, OR, CA, WY, CO, ect.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Again, why couldn't you stay in Utah year round? All the resorts in Utah are at or near places with year round employment and recreation. Mormonism and the way it runs the state would be the only hang up I would personally have with the place. Otherwise, it is one of the more affordable places to live and ride. Plenty of jobs around being that you have a city right there.

All resort towns are going to have inflated prices. If you want a more off the radar spot. Pagosa Springs in Southern Colorado is nice and Wolf Creek is right there. A small town with some nightlife, but it's remote. Durango is more of a College town and Purgatory is right there. 

Missoula or Bozemen MT have ski areas close by.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Utah has never been a place I have desired to live. It is looking like the guy isn't going to come through with the job in Alta either so I don't want to count on that. 
Thanks for the suggestions, Wolf Creek looks awesome but Purgatory doesn't look like it gets enough snow. 
I was looking at Washington. The long seasons or seems like close to year round boarding is a huge incentive. Mt. Baker looks sick but I don't want an hour drive every day (if living in Bellingham). Are there any little towns closer to it that aren't deserted? Or what are some other good places in WA? Looking for a 20 minute drive max.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I want to know where you get the idea they have a long season or even close to year round riding? I lived there for their second best winter on record and it wasn't long enough of a season in my opinion. 

If you want to live close to Baker you could live in Glacier which is tiny. 

There's Stevens Pass you could live in Skykomish but fight Seattle traffic coming up. The other thing is if it's a good season there's Avy control on the highway which scan suck, I lived on the East side of the pass I could get up there and get turns in all morning while they were removing the snow. Skykomish is a crappy little town (think the hills have eyes) then there's Index, and Gold Bar further down. If you live on the east side you can live in Leavenworth but you're going to be driving about 45 to an hour up to the mountain.

There's Snoqualmie which is flat, but 4 mountains 30 minutes outside seattle. BUt when it's raining there it's usually snowing at other mountains due to the elevation difference. You could live in North Bend or one of the other little towns around there. 

Crystal is out in the boonies and more of a destination and day tripper resort, not too sure about housing out that way.

There's Mission Ridge right outside Wenatchee but that mountain is puny and rather boring to ride. Plus side is living in Wenatchee and being near civilization.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

thing to do baker, is to work your ass off during off season then do the ghetto dump with abunch of others though still at least a 20 min drive fro glacier and 70 min from bham up the hill. There not that many jobs, bham is more of a family local town, lots of singles say it tough to meet others and the bar scene is not great. At best its only a 6 month resort season unless you hike or have a sled.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry no idea why I was thinking that. Getting Timberline confused with something else??

Anywho, I got to looking at Bozeman MT and loving the idea of boarding at Big Sky all season with a couple trips to Jackson Hole. Think I may try to stay at the village around the base of Big Sky instead of Bozeman but of course that will be determined when I get there. Does any one have any personal experience with Big Sky, village around it, or Bozeman? 
Thanks again for everyones help!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

There is pretty much nowhere you will likely find work within 20 minutes of Hood in Oregon...hell its 15-20 minutes from Government camp to Tline/Meadows...the closest towns will be atleast 30 mins away and we are talking street side towns..drive through see a bar/restaraunt or two, some nicknack store and 2 minutes later you've driven through the town.

The actual closest towns you will likely find any work in are Sandy or Hood River, both are "small" towns but large enough you could probably find work doing something...but its hard to say with the economy..


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Does Mt.Baker hire foreigners or am I just wasting my time trying to get in there? I've already applied (can't hurt right?) but I'm wondering if they have plenty of locals usually applying so why bother filing out a couple pages of extra paperwork for me (a Canadian).
I've already talked to the American Embassy and border patrol and it's a pretty straight-forward process. I thought of living/working in Abbotsford, BC ... but that's too far (70-90 mins) to be snowboarding 5 days a week.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

chup
wouldn't know why not, just call them up, of course they have locals and have picked up east coast and midwest kids hitchhiking back and forth to work.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Bozeman is a nice town. I used to deliver produce to many of the stores around town and got to know my way around there pretty well. It`s a college town so there is some decent night life and it`s pretty progressive as all of Montana seems to be. Rural but not backwards and hickish. The only real pain in the ass I found about Bozeman is the constant wind. All of eastern Montana is prone to this so it can be a cold sonofabitch at times. Big Sky itself is awesome! Great champaign dry pow and plenty of sunshine. In the winter it usually stays cold enough so that the pow lasts a long time before going through a freeze/thaw cycle turning to ice. I want to make a trip over there to ride for a weekend sometime real soon.
> 
> I grew up in Missoula by the way.


Thanks a ton for the info. Looks like I'm going to try and head to either Alta/Snowbird or Big Sky. Now it comes down to where I can find a job (have applied at both) and if they don't come through then I will start looking at restaurants around the areas. Can't wait for the season to start and to get the hell out of Vegas .


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Well I thought I'd fill you guys in. I just got a job up at Big Sky . So looks like I'm headed up there this winter. Looks soo much fun and can't wait. Especially since I get out of 109 degree heat  and a way out of Vegas.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> UT is cool but if you snowboard ALTA is a ski only resort


Poach Alta


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

I like to do night job in any restaurant, I need job and I am trying..


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Kanilas said:


> Poach Alta


But there's a shuttle going from Alta to Snowbird every 30 minutes...


----------

